# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Άλλη] Πεφτει η ασφαλεια σε κουζινα kuppersbusch

## theodoris_x

Με την σειρα μου να πω και εγω το προβλημα που εχω με την κουζινα μου ...
να τα παρουμε ομως τα πραγματα με την σειρα τους.
εχω μια κουζινα kuppersbusch με κεραμικη εστια και εντοιχιζομενο φουρνο.  πριν απο ενα χρονο εριχνε το διαροης μετα απο μιση ωρα λειτουργιας του φουρνου με την εστια ολα οκ
αποφασισα και εβγαλα την κουζινα απο το διαροης και ολα οκ
τωρα ομως ειτε δουλευω την εστια ειτε το φουρνο πεφτει η ασγαλεια κουζινα 25α  και η μια η φαση απο χελωνα δεης τριφασικο ειναι το σπιτη.απομονοσα αντιστασι grill αλλα τα ειδια μηπως εχει σχεση ο θερμοστατης .....
δεν ειμαι του επαγγελματος ειμαι ηλεκτρονικος καμια ιδεα εφερα εναν μαστορα αλλα αυτος ειναι χειροτερος απο εμενα...τι να κανω:

----------


## nyannaco

Το πρώτο που θα κάνεις είναι να κόψεις το ρεύμα στην κουζίνα από το διακόπτη στον πίνακα, ή την ασφάλειά της αν δεν υπάρχει ξεχωριστός διακόπτης. 
Στη συνέχεια θα φέρεις ηλεκτρολόγο να ΞΑΝΑΒΑΛΕΙ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΜΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΥΖΙΝΑΣ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΡΕΛΕ ΔΙΑΡΡΟΗΣ - απαράδεκτο, άκρως επικίνδυνο αυτό που έκανες, ακόμη περισσότερο δε όταν ξέρεις ότι ήδη υπάρχει πρόβλημα διαρροής.
Τέλος, μπορείς να φέρεις και έναν σχετικό μάστορα να δει την κουζίνα σου.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, το ότι έφερες έναν και σου φάνηκε άσχετος δεν αποτελεί δικαιολογία για να εκθέτεις σε κίνδυνο τη ζωή τη δική σου και της οικογένειάς σου.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> απομονοσα αντιστασι grill αλλα τα ειδια μηπως εχει σχεση ο θερμοστατης .....
> δεν ειμαι του επαγγελματος ειμαι ηλεκτρονικος


Γιατί υποψιάζεσαι μόνο το γκριλ? δίπλα έχει και την πάνω αντίσταση και κάτω την κάτω αντίσταση . Ως ηλεκτρονικός εξέτασε για διαρροή και στις άλλες αντιστάσεις Πάνω κάτω + Γκριλ+ αντίσταση (στρόγγυλη ανεμιστήρα πίσω μέρος πρόσοψη) αν έχει . Για τέτοια διαρροή με απευθείας σύνδεση σε 25 άρα ασφάλεια θα το βρεις εύκολα.
Καλό είναι να βάλεις το διαρροής πίσω στην θέση του . Μην κοιτάς που ζήσαμε εμείς οι παλιοί πολλά χρόνια χωρίς τους διαρροής και "διορθώνεται " προσωρινά η κουζίνα μας (αντί να μας σπάει τα νεύρα στο να εντοπίσουμε διαρροή που είναι ελάχιστα μικρή) . αλλά πρέπει να υπάρχει ο διαρροής . Και καλύτερα να προσπαθούμε να βρούμε την διαρροή στην κουζίνα όσο μικρή και αν είναι αυτή.

----------


## geoponic

γεια σου τη λυση για το προβλημα σου θα την βρεις στις αντιστασεις καποια βραχυκυκλωνει αλλα κοιτα μηπως εχει τρυπησει και η κουζινα σου εσωτερικ'α ειναι κατα 99.9% αντισταση για'αυτο σου εριχνε τον ρελε τον οποιο ποτε δεν τον αποσυνδεουμαι θα μπορουσε να σε ειχε χτυπησει το ρευμα οπως μας τα λες

----------


## supermanboy

Πρόσφατα φίλος έκανε αυτό που λες Χρήστο μου.Για 1 μήνα όλα καλά.Μια μέρα του λέει η γυναίκα του ότι όταν ακουμπάει τα χέρια της στο σασί νιώθει ένα γαργάλημα.Το δοκιμάζει αυτός γεμάτος σιγουριά και βλέπει ότι δεν είναι κάτι το ανησυχητικό και το αφήνει έτσι.Το ίδιο απόγευμα που υπολειτουργούσε ο φούρνος γιατί ο άτιμος ψηλό εργαζόταν πήγε ο μικρός τους και πέταξε ένα μπαλάκι από πίσω.Με την γκρίνια πάει να τραβήξει η κοπέλα τον φούρνο να το πάρει και τρώει ένα σουτ 3 μέτρα!Ο μικρός να κλαίει και από τις φωνές ακούσαμε και πήγα μέσα να δω τι έγινε.Η κοπέλα ευτυχώς από Άγιο δεν έμεινε εκεί και όλα αυτά από ένα ρελέ που έγινε jumped.Φυσικά επειδή ήταν φίλος την άλλη μέρα το πρωί βρήκαμε πως ήταν η πάνω αντίσταση η οποία είχε ραγίσει από χτύπημα κατσαρόλας που είχε τοποθετήσει μέσα στο παρελθόν επειδή το χρησιμοποιεί και σαν "αποθηκευτικό χώρο" που το κάνουν πολλές και πολλοί.

Χρήστο το χέρι της 2 μήνες τώρα είναι με φυσιοθεραπεία και το σοκ άστο.Το παιδάκι δεν πλησιάζει πια στο τραπέζι ,άσε για τον φούρνο, δεν θέλει να τον βλέπει καν. Σύνδεσε τον πάλι Χρήστο. Σώζει ζωές. Στην Ελλάδα έχουν χαθεί ζωές από αυτό το ρελέ.

----------


## FILMAN

> Πρόσφατα φίλος έκανε αυτό που λες Χρήστο μου.Για 1 μήνα όλα καλά.Μια μέρα του λέει η γυναίκα του ότι όταν ακουμπάει τα χέρια της στο σασί νιώθει ένα γαργάλημα.Το δοκιμάζει αυτός γεμάτος σιγουριά και βλέπει ότι δεν είναι κάτι το ανησυχητικό και το αφήνει έτσι.Το ίδιο απόγευμα που υπολειτουργούσε ο φούρνος γιατί ο άτιμος ψηλό εργαζόταν πήγε ο μικρός τους και πέταξε ένα μπαλάκι από πίσω.Με την γκρίνια πάει να τραβήξει η κοπέλα τον φούρνο να το πάρει και τρώει ένα σουτ 3 μέτρα!Ο μικρός να κλαίει και από τις φωνές ακούσαμε και πήγα μέσα να δω τι έγινε.Η κοπέλα ευτυχώς από Άγιο δεν έμεινε εκεί και όλα αυτά από ένα ρελέ που έγινε jumped.Φυσικά επειδή ήταν φίλος την άλλη μέρα το πρωί βρήκαμε πως ήταν η πάνω αντίσταση η οποία είχε ραγίσει από χτύπημα κατσαρόλας που είχε τοποθετήσει μέσα στο παρελθόν επειδή το χρησιμοποιεί και σαν "αποθηκευτικό χώρο" που το κάνουν πολλές και πολλοί.
> 
> Χρήστο το χέρι της 2 μήνες τώρα είναι με φυσιοθεραπεία και το σοκ άστο.Το παιδάκι δεν πλησιάζει πια στο τραπέζι ,άσε για τον φούρνο, δεν θέλει να τον βλέπει καν. Σύνδεσε τον πάλι Χρήστο. Σώζει ζωές. Στην Ελλάδα έχουν χαθεί ζωές από αυτό το ρελέ.


Αυτοί ούτε γείωση δεν είχαν.

----------

